# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  perte du lien de validation

## aglae84

j'ai changé d'adresse e-mail, sans faire attention j'ai mis le lien de validation à la corbeille De ce fait je ne peux plus poster sur les forums Qu'elle solution ai-je  pour recuperer mon lien de validation ?

----------


## Titipa87

Fraudrait demander à KILLY ou Algo ?  ::

----------


## Sanaga

Vous n'avez plus besoin du lien d'activation, puisque votre compte est activé.

----------


## Titipa87

Quand on change d'adresse mail , il faut revalider (enfin , c'était ça pour moi)  ::

----------


## aglae84

merci , c'est bon c'est reparti

----------

